# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترميم معدل براي كنكور ٩٨(ديپلم٩٥)

## Pony

؟؟

----------


## amir_95

از اونجایی که هیچ وقت حرف مردم برای مسئولین به پشمشون هم نبود.بهتره ترمیم کنین.نمیشه ریسکشو پذیرفت.ترمیم کنین دیگه خیالتون راحته.اگه قطعی موند که هیچی.اگرهم مثبت شد بازم ضرر نکردین تاثیر مثبتشو میگیرین

----------


## مینووو

تحقیق کن اگ دی ماه ترمیم معدل هس الان واس کنکور بخون اگ تااونموقع مثبت شد که هیچی ولی اگ تکلیف معدل هنوز معلوم نشده بود دی ماه دیگ ترمیم شرکت کن

----------


## NoBogh

> از اونجایی که هیچ وقت حرف مردم برای مسئولین به پشمشون هم نبود.بهتره ترمیم کنین.نمیشه ریسکشو پذیرفت.ترمیم کنین دیگه خیالتون راحته.اگه قطعی موند که هیچی.اگرهم مثبت شد بازم ضرر نکردین تاثیر مثبتشو میگیرین


بازم ضرر نکردین ؟ یه حجم زیادی از وقت و انرژی باید بزاری برای ترمیم که 20 بشی.

----------


## Satttttttar

واقعا برای من هم سواله؟...این شهریور شرکت کنیم و پروندشو ببندیم یا بزاریم برای دی شاید تا اون موقع مثبت بشه؟!

----------

